# Adding rummynose tetra in high ph water



## EmmaG (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to the forum and was wondering if anyone had any advice.

I currently have 3 guppies, 3 silver-tip tetra and 1 platy in my tank. I have done all of the usual tests and my ph is quite high (8.2). All other tests for nitrates, nitrites, amonia etc all fine and 0.

I tried to add 3 rummy-nose tetra to my tank and they all died the same night.I did add them gradually (a little water in the bag at a time etc to acclimatise them) but was wondering if it was because the ph was too high for them over all.

The water in my area is quite high anyway (about 7.6 - according to 1 pet store).

Does anyone have any advise? Is it wise to try to lower the ph of the tank? I see many posts against it but I really would like to keep these successfully.

Thanks.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

EmmaG said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum and was wondering if anyone had any advice.
> 
> ...


It is hardness level that affect's the rummy nose,other soft water species, more so than pH which is only a number.I have pH from the tap at 7.6 and GH at around 10 dgh, and keep rummy nose.
Would not attempt to keep these fish at level's higher for pH,GH.
You could cut the tapwater,50/50 with R/O water to soften it, but this requires storing water for water changes so that weekly water change of differing hardness from the tap, does not have negative effect on fish.
This however would also produce condtion's that your other fish who appreciate more alkaline (hard) water would not appreciate.
Much easier on you and the fish to keep fishes that enjoy your water as is ,rather than attempting to change your water to suit the fish.
Maybe set up small 20 gal tank and try the 50/50 mix of tapwater,R/O water to keep these fishes.
Small tank would allow you to buy five gal jug's of R/O water or distilled water, and not be too expensive.

P.S. In a cycled tank,,you should have some reading for Nitrates with an A, rather than all level's at zero unless...the tank is heavily planted.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I concur. The fish may manage in medium hard water with a basic pH, at least for a time [not exactly sure how long, but I suspect this takes a toll as this species is wild caught as far as I know]. But pH 8.2 is much higher that this, and chances are the GH is as well. 

If your tap is 7.6 [have you tested it? The store's water might be different from your water] and the tank is 8.2 there may be some calcareous substances (sand, gravel, rock) in the tank raising the GH and pH correspondingly. A GH and pH this high could well be fatal, especially when done relatively quickly (even a few hours of slow acclimation is quick with this much of a difference).

When testing tap water for pH, shake some water very briskly for several minutes to outgas the CO2. Otherwise you could get a faulty (low) reading.

And, welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

Byron.


----------

